# HELPPPPP!! CorelDraw/Printer/RIP/Inks/Film settings



## BHetherington (Aug 4, 2010)

My current set-up:

Windows 7
CorelDraw X5
- sRGB Color Profile
- Color Conversions performed by Corel Draw
No RIP Software (yet?)
Epson Stylus 4800 Pro
- Pantone Color Vantage inks
- Photo/Matte Black
- Cyan
- Magenta
- Yellow
- Gray/Light Black
- Light Magenta
- Light Cyan
- Light Gray/ Light Light Black
USC Roll Transparency

My issues:

Currently, I am not doing any jobs that require halftones, and maybe 3 jobs per day (out of ~50) are multi color. When I do any multi-color jobs I am using pantone solid coated for the colors in CorelDraw, but the positive transparency prints in a light black that is not adequately opaque enough for burning screens. Likewise, I created my own registration marks in CorelDraw (marked as 'registration color') and these too print in a light black.

When I do single color jobs I have been making all the artwork a CMYK Black (C:75 M:68 Y:65 K:90) and this has proven the only printing method to make the artwork opaque enough for burning screens precisely. I have tried printing artwork with CMYK (C:0 M:0 Y:0 K:100) but this too prints in the light, non-opaque black on my positives.

Soi guess what I am asking for is help on how to re-arrange my current set-up so that the registration color, and pantones (when I print seperations), will print in a sufficiently opaque Black for burning my screens.

I have tried everything short of buying RIP software (changing color profiles, printing the artwork in other pantone pallets, etc...) to manually manage the color settings sent to the printer.

Any ideas (besides buying the BlackMax system for my Epson) to help me out?

Any RIP software recommendations?


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE????

THANKYOU!!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  :: ​


----------



## peterk (Aug 7, 2006)

Try this. In Corel X5 go to *Tools*,*Color Managment, Default settings.* In that dialog box under *Color conversion* settings tick *Preserve* *pure black*.

I had the same problem and after a lenghty trial and error testing, I found out that that helped my printing. Now I get dense black films. 

BTW. I`m using a Epson 4000 and my fills in CorelDraw is always C 0 M 0 Y 0 B 100.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

That will work on CMYK colours, beware RGB.
btw sRGB is not a good profile, too small a gamut, try AdobeRGB1998


----------



## peterk (Aug 7, 2006)

BTW, if you`re looking for a RIP program, why not use Ghostscript that comes with CorelDraw X5. You have the option to install it when you start the CorelDraw installer.

Been using it for about 2 years and it works like a charm. And it`s FREE! 

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## LuckyDuck (Dec 2, 2010)

peterk said:


> BTW, if you`re looking for a RIP program, why not use Ghostscript that comes with CorelDraw X5. You have the option to install it when you start the CorelDraw installer.
> 
> Been using it for about 2 years and it works like a charm. And it`s FREE!
> 
> ...


I looked on the Corel Website ( i am thinkgin of upgrading to X5) and see nothing about Ghostscript. Does it only come in a certain edition?


----------



## peterk (Aug 7, 2006)

We have the regular CorelDraw Graphics Suite X5. 
Maybe they don`t mention GS on their website because it`s free.

It`s not mentioned on even the box where the CD`s and the manuals are, there is however an option to install GS from the the Cd when you install Coreldraw.

Peter


----------



## beOomi (Mar 31, 2011)

I've just checked the Help option and Ghost isn't mentioned at all. Then again, it doesn't list RIP either, though you can read a bit about "rasterize". I did this and followe dit's instructions to "print as bitmap" to get a dense transparency but Corel Draw X5 keeps crashing when I do this.

Why is nothing in technology simple? You'd think that by now the techies would have figured how to make things genuienly plug n play and simple menus and options. All I want to do is make a transparency so I can start screen printing manually. Argh!


----------

